# Frogs Are Out



## USMC_Galloway (May 13, 2011)

Had a blast yesterday out fishing some pads and really thick grass. Used a Spro frog almost all day. Missed more than I caught, but working on counting to " one one thousand" really seemed to help the hook set ratio. 

Watching those fish bump up, or ever do multipul strikes across the water is just awesome! 

Tried a Kickin Frog to see if I could get some better hook ups, and it did well in the pads, but seemed to not do so well in the thick grass.


----------



## young-gun-fisher (Jan 19, 2011)

Lately I have come to love the Z-Man frogs on a single or double, wide gap hook. You can work it through the grass like a spro or run it through the pads like a buzz. One frog lasts all day and I caught close to 20 at Indian. 



Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## Bass-Chad (Mar 9, 2012)

I can't wait! This is when Bass fishing is the most fun for me, went and bought 3 new Booyah Pad Crashers last night along with a handful of Strikeking Promo Buzzbaits.


----------



## JShort (Sep 16, 2011)

For the past 3 or 4 weeks I have been catching them on frogs. Caught 5 on the booyah frog this morning at clearfork.


----------



## Bucket Mouth (Aug 13, 2007)

I'm a fan of the berkley power frogs. They are super versatile. I busted it out this weekend and only managed one rock bass in limited casts.


----------

